# [By Demand] October 2010



## echoplxx (Aug 26, 2010)

Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to editor @thinkdigit.com 
for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to dvd @thinkdigit.com

--only for DVD content--
Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list to dvd @thinkdigit.com. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want
Also, listing the common sites we hunt for downloads, there are more, but this covers most of the regular sections. If you have any other web sites, do post the links in this thread. 

Software: Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
Games: GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent VideoGaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
Game Trailers: Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
HD Trailers: Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
Music: Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com 
Audiobooks: librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses: academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
Distros: distrowatch.com
Movies: archive.org

Post more like this, or let me know if I have missed out listing sites for some category
*Note*: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 10-15 of each month


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 28, 2010)

any free software to organize e-books, and even paid one's for trial
High definiton wallpapers..trailers,
even some stock images if possible in High resolution

reviews on

AMD  x6 vs Intel i7
Ati fire vs nvidia Quodro (prof cards)  must do this
Low end graphic cards for students to work on max and maya..

fast track on E-learning 
include websites to help students (architecture,graphics,3d,2d,all types of engineering,)

Some basic or say at least "for starting" video tutorial on Auto cad

New game trailers


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm demanding this for last 1 year (yes, literally its close to a year now)

A review on *PSUs* and PSU buying guide...
Please can we have it?


----------



## echoplxx (Aug 28, 2010)

clmlbx said:


> any free software to organize e-books, and even paid one's for trial
> High definiton wallpapers..trailers,
> even some stock images if possible in High resolution
> 
> ...



Guys before posting new demands for next issue, once please go through the Preview and Feedback thread of the upcoming issue. As its quite a possibility that your demand is already included in the latest issue, and asking for the same thing doesn't really make sense.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 28, 2010)

echoplxx said:


> Guys before posting new demands for next issue, once please go through the Preview and Feedback thread of the upcoming issue. As its quite a possibility that your demand is already included in the latest issue, and asking for the same thing doesn't really make sense.



hey was it just a general note or are u referring to anything particular that I have posted and that is already given.


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey why am I not able to preview September issue?
Are you guys able to see the preview?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 30, 2010)

Java Programming Video Lectures by Prof. of Harvard University, | Online Classes, tutorials, Free Download MP4, Audio
Internet Technology video lectures by Prof. Indranil Sengupta of IIT Kharagpur | Free Down load MP4, FLV, 3GP format


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 2, 2010)

Guys,please take care of the demands posted in previous threads which were not accepted....This will help a [very] lot @_@

Can these information can be published ??
*How to patent and copyrighting a software/app/game/blog etc...*
*Being an Entrepreneur *
*Web designing for Beginners*


----------



## saravanan_n (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi,
Please provide Fast Track on CORE JAVA and video tutorials in Java.It will be of great helpful to me if  you do so...


----------



## oswinmurzello (Sep 10, 2010)

Please provide Past issues of Digit and Fast Track


----------



## ComputerUser (Sep 14, 2010)

Qt framework - Products Qt - A cross-platform application and UI framework
IE 9 beta
JAVA and Blender tutorials
More Crysis 2 trailers and gameplay footage!!!


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 14, 2010)

Give  :-
FRAPS
Assassin's creed 2 Demo
X-men Origins Wolverine Demo
Windows 7 ultimate Trial [as i have to check whether it's suitable for me or not and then buy.]
---@do also consider some demands from previous demand threads.That will be helpful.I hope you understand@---

HTML 5 Walk-through,Tutorials etc.
Flash CS5 Tutorials from beginning[new users] to end[intermediate users]...


----------



## Sanu4help (Sep 20, 2010)

Please provide-

Nokia Qt SDK,
Nokia S40 and S60 SDK,
Nokia themes creator


----------



## niralrana (Sep 20, 2010)

I have lots of pdf/mht collection
I tried pdfExplore from Digit CD
but it can't scan all PDF
so any free/paid software to organize e-books/pdf
file management soft
content management soft


----------



## niralrana (Sep 20, 2010)

I've lots of pdf/mht collection
I tried pdfExplore from Digit CD but it can't scan all PDF
so any free/paid software to organize e-books/pdf
file management soft / content management soft


----------



## niralrana (Sep 20, 2010)

I've lots of pdf/mht collection
I tried pdfExplore from Digit CD but it can't scan all PDF
so any free/paid software to organize e-books/pdf
file management soft / content management soft


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 21, 2010)

Guys..I know I'm late but can you'll please include Adobe Flash Builder 4??I urgently need it and my internet connection is very slow for downloading that 300 MB product.

If not,then please specify that has DIGIT gave that software in any past issue?If yes,then please do tell in which one. please....


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Sep 23, 2010)

Is the October issue a special one?


----------



## goku_dbz (Sep 24, 2010)

Symbian S60v5 Software and Games


----------



## echoplxx (Oct 4, 2010)

Please post DVD demands in the November thread


----------

